# Fundraiser for TBone - We're giving away a Jonsered 2253 / Husky 550!!!



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2013)

*THIS IS A FUNDRAISER, NOT A RAFFLE!* For legal reasons, please refrain from referring to it as such. Thanks!

The cat's out of the bag. This fundraiser is for the one and only...*TBone*, our good friend John. John recently endured a near death illness and incurred significant medical expenses. This fundraiser is to help alleviate that burden. John's a great guy and contributes regularly to this site. This is a way that we can all give back to the community and do something good for someone in need.

John, all I have to say to you right now is, "Shut up and take it" You will accept this gift, and you will like it, lol. We know you're not one to ask for handouts, but this is something we want to do for you.

As you already know, the saw is a brand new Jonsered 2253. This is the equivalent of a Husky 550XP, only prettier! I did some minor mods to it, then Randy gave it a real massaging. New, this saw would run you at least $500 + $275 for mods. Don't be shy with your donations! Remember, it's going to a great cause.

First of all, I'm taking no credit for this fundraiser. This was the brainchild of the "Do I need to start a fight" thread guys, but in particular, Mastermind and Roncoinc. They privately raised the funds to purchase both new saws. Everything that comes in during this fund raiser will go directly to John. Stihl 041S has offered to pay the cost of shipping. Randy donated the porting.

As before, you get one chance of winning this saw for every $10 that you donate. If you donate $10, you get your name in the drawing one time. If you donate $200, you get your name in the drawing 20 times. I will be keeping track of all donations DAILY. 

*MAKE SURE that you put your Arborististe username in the Display Name field when you donate!* There is a checkbox that you can check if you choose to hide the amount that you're giving. Please do not make your name anonymous.

You do NOT need a PayPal or WePay account in order to donate. All you need is a credit card. If you choose to give cash, you can PM me for my mailing address. Again, please be sure to include your AS name!

I will announce the date and time of the drawing at a later time. Look for it to be in a couple weeks.

Donating is as simple as going to the following link.
*https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses*

YouCaring.com is an affiliate of WePay.com. When you donate through the above link, the funds will be deposited into a WePay account that I have setup. I do not use this account for personal use. It is used soley for the purpose of this fundraiser.


Jonsered 2253 Ported With Popup Piston For Raffle - YouTube
[video=youtube_share;iebah04lJzQ]http://youtu.be/iebah04lJzQ[/video]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 1, 2013)

It's about time the cat gets out


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hoorray!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2013)

With javascript disabled, I don't see a way to Sticky this thread. Any chance that a mod could do that for us? Also, the embedded video will not play with javascript disabled. I'm currently using two browsers, one with javascript enabled, and the other with it disabled for viewing AS.


----------



## dancan (Oct 1, 2013)

The video works fine if you're using a browser "script" add on .
Thanks Brad !


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2013)

The first person to donate has chosen to make their name anonymous. If you do that, I cannot put your name in the drawing for the free saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 1, 2013)

The vid works fine for me.


----------



## exSW (Oct 1, 2013)

OK,I'm in,who's next?Oh yeah,don't click anonymous


----------



## wyk (Oct 1, 2013)

Just bought a 2165, so my donations will have to wait until next paycheck. It would be nice to have a pair of JReds. $10 translates to EURO 7.50, too. Not bad at all. The shipping and customs will be brutal, tho


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got some money for John. Should I send that directly to him, then let Brad know who gave what so they can be credited their tickets?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hey guys, I've got some money for John. Should I send that directly to him, then let Brad know who gave what so they can be credited their tickets?



That would be fine. That's where it's all going anyway.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2013)

exSW said:


> OK,I'm in,who's next?Oh yeah,don't click anonymous



No sweat. I figured out how to see who donated as anonymous. So, if you so choose, anyone else may do like wise.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got mine. If I win the saw it's going to look real funny with all my creamsicles


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That would be fine. That's where it's all going anyway.



Yes,,donations should be credited for tickets.
If they have no intention of wanting the saw and they win they can send the saw to John


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2013)

Welp that sure was easy. 

Who's next? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan (Oct 1, 2013)

Jreds and Stihl's play nice together , now husky and Stihl ...........


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 1, 2013)

Stihl Livin said:


> Just got mine. If I win the saw it's going to look real funny with all my creamsicles



Yeh but,,,,,,it will be a special saw in it's own way


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know what to say ???????????????????????????????

You are some great people !!! 

And Brad your right, I like giving way better ! Don't much care for taking !

But guess I have to shut my mouth and take it,this time ! :msp_sneaky:

Them fight thread guys are some sneaky SOGs and that Monkey ! :msp_sneaky:

Really can't say thank you enough,just no words for it.

I did almost cash in my chips. Just stihl being here for my kids , grand kids , family and friends is all I need ! Money I can live without !

Sure is nice to have such great friends on AS ! People I feel like I know well but haven't met most of yet.

Dang it,got tears in my eyes ! 

Thank you my friends !


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm in... kudos to all who stepped up to make this happen.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey now remember........this is just the beginning. We got more stuff planned. opcorn:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> With javascript disabled, I don't see a way to Sticky this thread. Any chance that a mod could do that for us? Also, the embedded video will not play with javascript disabled. I'm currently using two browsers, one with javascript enabled, and the other with it disabled for viewing AS.



Ok, I believe this thread has been successfully made a Sticky.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 1, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Yes,,donations should be credited for tickets.
> If they have no intention of wanting the saw and they win they can send the saw to John



As much as I would love to have that saw it wouldn't be right for me to get it !


----------



## Cantdog (Oct 1, 2013)

Good to see this airborne .......no better guy than John on this site...period....all heart....sometimes he'll do good chit that you can't even see coming....nor expect.......just a word to the wise...don't pizz him off.......or there may be a "Brown" truck show up at your place full of minimacs....just sayin'...an stuff...BUY...Buy...BUY!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Good to see this airborne .......no better guy than John on this site...period....all heart....sometimes he'll do good chit that you can't even see coming....nor expect.......just a word to the wise...don't pizz him off.......or there may be a "Brown" truck show up at your place full of minimacs....just sayin'...an stuff...BUY...Buy...BUY!!!!



Yep.......if you ain't had good dealings with John, it's just because you ain't been here long enough yet. 

One of the greats.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 1, 2013)

Mega props to everyone who pulled together to make this happen. These things aren't easy to coordinate and can demand a lot of time from the principals involved with managing everything. Perhaps some clarification about who is doing what in other areas toward the cause would be helpful if included in this thread also? Be nice to tie everything together here information-wise..., e.g., is Jerry still handling the anonymous contribution effort, etc...?

But if ya haven't gotten off your ass and shot a few bucks John's way already just because ya shoulda?

Buy a chance at winning the J-red, witness the Kumbaya mod/lovefest between Randy and Brad, and embrace the moment before someone pee's in someone else's Wheaties and this all goes to hell in a hand basket over an aftermarket piston comment, er somethin'..., and stuff!


----------



## Cantdog (Oct 1, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Mega props to everyone who pulled together to make this happen. These things aren't easy to coordinate and can demand a lot of time from the principles involved in managing everything. Perhaps some clarification about who is doing what in other areas toward the cause would be helpful if included in this thread also? Be nice to tie everything together here information-wise..., e.g., is Jerry still handling the anonymous contribution effort, etc...?
> 
> But if ya haven't already gotten off your ass and shot a few bucks John's way already just because?
> 
> Buy a chance at winning the J-red, witness the Kumbaya mod/lovefest between Randy and Brad, and embrace the moment before someone pee's in someone else's Wheaties and this all goes to hell in a hand basket!


\\


LOL!! Poge you DO have a way with words!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice to see there is still hope for man kind.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 1, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice to see there is still hope for man kind.



Just the way the AS family is !

Some truly great people !


----------



## chadihman (Oct 1, 2013)

Stihl Livin said:


> Just got mine. If I win the saw it's going to look real funny with all my creamsicles



Same here. I sure do like the looks of that Jred. Not quite as sexy as my MS 461R but I like the looks of the Jreds over husky's


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 1, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Mega props to everyone who pulled together to make this happen. These things aren't easy to coordinate and can demand a lot of time from the principles involved in managing everything. Perhaps some clarification about who is doing what in other areas toward the cause would be helpful if included in this thread also? Be nice to tie everything together here information-wise..., e.g., is Jerry still handling the anonymous contribution effort, etc...?
> 
> But if ya haven't gotten off your ass and shot a few bucks John's way already just because ya shoulda?
> 
> Buy a chance at winning the J-red, witness the Kumbaya mod/lovefest between Randy and Brad, and embrace the moment before someone pee's in someone else's Wheaties and this all goes to hell in a hand basket over an aftermarket piston comment, er somethin'..., and stuff!



To answer Pogo`s question, lets have all donations from this point of time sent through to Brad and let it go into the saw fund.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 1, 2013)

There are a bunch of excellent people on this site, I'm damn proud to know some.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2013)

This is very awesome. Thank you to all involved. 

Will be participating as soon as I get on a real computer.


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 1, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Mega props to everyone who pulled together to make this happen. These things aren't easy to coordinate and can demand a lot of time from the principles involved in managing everything. Perhaps some clarification about who is doing what in other areas toward the cause would be helpful if included in this thread also? Be nice to tie everything together here information-wise..., e.g., is Jerry still handling the anonymous contribution effort, etc...?
> 
> But if ya haven't gotten off your ass and shot a few bucks John's way already just because ya shoulda?
> 
> Buy a chance at winning the J-red, witness the Kumbaya mod/lovefest between Randy and Brad, and embrace the moment before someone pee's in someone else's Wheaties and this all goes to hell in a hand basket over an aftermarket piston comment, er somethin'..., and stuff!



The principles involved go as deep as everybody that has donated or bought tickets or encouraged it.
If you want to know who to credit for management i would say brad..
the monkey wrench in it all would be Randy.
He alluded to the fact that a 372 i asked him to do wasnt good enuf and we should make contacts for donations for a NEW saw..
then his contact with Brad to handle the smart end.
Pioneer guy to handle contributions.
All the guys that responded to my emails for help.
Stihl 041S offering cost of shipping..
SO many involved deserving credit...
I dint think it would be so much work and thank goodness some good people stepped in and took it it up !!
Everybody deserves credit i guess......probly most of all the " old faht slug " that showed us we are all mortal and for awhile we can function as a community for good.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

I just donated to the raffle for my chance but most of all for T-BONE!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 1, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> The principles involved go as deep as everybody that has donated or bought tickets or encouraged it.
> If you want to know who to credit for management i would say brad..
> the monkey wrench in it all would be Randy.
> He alluded to the fact that a 372 i asked him to do wasnt good enuf and we should make contacts for donations for a NEW saw..
> ...



Thank you Ron for getting this all started ! Your one hell of a great friend ! 
And every one else involved in any way !


----------



## MindFork (Oct 1, 2013)

This is really cool to see. Unity, community and helping people out. I'm donating as soon as I have more funds in my paypal account.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello? Hello? Is this thing on? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hello? Hello? Is this thing on? :msp_sneaky:



There was a short spurt of activity and now its calmed a bit. Hope it comes back again.


----------



## exSW (Oct 1, 2013)

I would imagine you can throw a little more in the well as the 30 day run plays out.


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 1, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a short spurt of activity and now its calmed a bit. Hope it comes back again.



Realize it IS late and a week night,,and site problems.


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> *THIS IS A FUNDRAISER, NOT A RAFFLE!* For legal reasons, please refrain from referring to it as such. Thanks!
> 
> The cat's out of the bag. This fundraiser is for the one and only...*TBone*, our good friend John. John recently endured a near death illness and incurred significant medical expenses. This fundraiser is to help alleviate that burden. John's a great guy and contributes regularly to this site. This is a way that we can all give back to the community and do something good for someone in need.
> 
> ...




bump ?


----------



## nixon (Oct 1, 2013)

I frequent a few other sites ,and AS some times gets a bit of flack for the bickering and arguing that occasionally goes on here. But, I can't for the life of me think of another site that when a brother needs a hand that can pull together like this one. 
Y'all make me happy to be part of this great group of folks ! 
Now that you all are done reading this ,,,, go up to the link provided and lend a hand 
It's good Karma!
All the best , John


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm in. Hope all is well John, and hope to some day get to meet you in person, maybe I can make you a stool. The people on this site continue to amaze me with there caring and generosity. Kudos to all of you. I couldn't give much today because funds are extremely tight so I will have to get in some more come payday.


----------



## jeepchief (Oct 1, 2013)

I had to enable scripting to be able to donate. It took me a couple minutes to figure it out thought maybe that info would help others. Or maybe I'm just an idiot either way I'm glad to be a very small part of this. Good work guys!


----------



## supertrooper (Oct 1, 2013)

In!! Damn good group of fellas round here  

Must be tired though because I misspelled my own screen name :bang:


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 1, 2013)

got my first contributions in  more to come on payday  apparently I have to many saws already but I told the wife I disagree  i'm hoping we can raise enough to put john in the clear like nothing financially burdening ever happened. this is fun for us all and helpful to john which is great. one hell of a family this AS is. Now Randy, please no more running my saw until I win it k buds .............


----------



## john_bud (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a small amount of money in paypal, but the fundraiser doesn't seem to accept paypal 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 1, 2013)

john_bud said:


> I have a small amount of money in paypal, but the fundraiser doesn't seem to accept paypal
> 
> Any suggestions?



PM brad and see if you can paypal him some funds.


----------



## john_bud (Oct 1, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> PM brad and see if you can paypal him some funds.



roger that


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2013)

AS has some rules about mentioning other sites and stuff.......but I've got to tell you guy that we ain't the only group of guys that care enough to help out when a man gets in a spot. There's a new site that some guys are just getting started......the mods and administrators on that new site gave 50.00 bucks each when we were just getting this whole thing started.......that was 250.00 bucks. 

Let me tell ya guys........there are still some very good people in this old world, and I think we're seeing that here these days.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> AS has some rules about mentioning other sites and stuff.......but I've got to tell you guy that we ain't the only group of guys that care enough to help out when a man gets in a spot. There's a new site that some guys are just getting started......the mods and administrators on that new site gave 50.00 bucks each when we were just getting this whole thing started.......that was 250.00 bucks.
> 
> Let me tell ya guys........there are still some very good people in this old world, and I think we're seeing that here these days.



In the spirit of cooperation that seems to be plaguing this place, I got a 50 spot for the cause. Here's the donating info again for people that can't find the first post 



blsnelling said:


> *THIS IS A FUNDRAISER, NOT A RAFFLE!* For legal reasons, please refrain from referring to it as such. Thanks!
> 
> 
> You do NOT need a PayPal or WePay account in order to donate. All you need is a credit card. If you choose to give cash, you can PM me for my mailing address. Again, please be sure to include your AS name!
> ...



Edited to just get the giving details...


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2013)

SHAZAMMM! $1090 now  You know what that means Randall, pay up sucker :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2013)

We're over the $1,000 mark For those that don't know, probably $1,500 or more was raised privately to fund the saws, etc.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're over the $1,000 mark For those that don't know, probably $1,500 or more was raised privately to fund the saws, etc.



You guys are just amazing !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 2, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> You guys are just amazing !!



I don't know about amazing.. we all just learned the golden rule.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're over the $1,000 mark For those that don't know, probably $1,500 or more was raised privately to fund the saws, etc.



1765.00 was sent to me to get this rolling. Of that I paid 1200.00 for the *two saws* that we will be giving away. I sent 600.00 to John a little while ago, and a list of who gave what was sent to Brad, so that those first donations could be included in *both fundraising events*. 

Since those first donations funded these events it only seems fair that they should be included in both. That will also even out the odds a bit as well.


----------



## exSW (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> 1765.00 was sent to me to get this rolling. Of that I paid 1200.00 for the *two saws* that we will be giving away. I sent 600.00 to John a little while ago, and a list of who gave what was sent to Brad, so that those first donations could be included in *both fundraising events*.
> 
> Since those first donations funded these events it only seems fair that they should be included in both. That will also even out the odds a bit as well.



That's fair.Those guys built the wagon, we're just along for the ride.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2013)

exSW said:


> That's fair.Those guys built the wagon, we're just along for the ride.



That's exactly the way I see it as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> AS has some rules about mentioning other sites and stuff.......but I've got to tell you guy that we ain't the only group of guys that care enough to help out when a man gets in a spot. There's a new site that some guys are just getting started......the mods and administrators on that new site gave 50.00 bucks each when we were just getting this whole thing started.......that was 250.00 bucks.
> 
> Let me tell ya guys........there are still some very good people in this old world, and I think we're seeing that here these days.



It was money well spent Randy.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 2, 2013)

This site never ceases to amaze me! Awesome, just awesome! Thanks to all who had a hand putting this together!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2013)

We're adding another gift to this fundraiser. Homelite410 makes and sells beautiful CNC chain vises. I had opportunity to check one out last weekend. They are very nice indeed. Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're adding another gift to this fundraiser. Homelite410 makes and sells beautiful CNC chain vises. I had opportunity to check one out last weekend. They are very nice indeed. Thanks for the contribution!



I gotta have one of those. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Of that I paid 1200.00 for the *two saws* that we will be giving away.



Did I miss something? You are giving away 2 saws?!!! Twin "Brandy" 2253s?!!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> AS has some rules about mentioning other sites and stuff.......but I've got to tell you guy that we ain't the only group of guys that care enough to help out when a man gets in a spot. There's a new site that some guys are just getting started......the mods and administrators on that new site gave 50.00 bucks each when we were just getting this whole thing started.......that was 250.00 bucks.
> 
> Let me tell ya guys........there are still some very good people in this old world, and I think we're seeing that here these days.



Thanks Randy..

MasterMech stated it best. It was money well spent!! 

John, we all hopjng for a full 100% recovery!! SOON!!!! Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Did I miss something? You are giving away 2 saws?!!! Twin "Brandy" 2253s?!!!!



Two saws......separate events. The next one will begin when this one is over.

The next saw is a Stihl.....


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're adding another gift to this fundraiser. Homelite410 makes and sells beautiful CNC chain vises. I had opportunity to check one out last weekend. They are very nice indeed. Thanks for the contribution!



That is a great looking vise !

Thank you very very much !

Who ever gets that will be very happy !


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> It was money well spent Randy.



Repped!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just don't know what to say to everyone that is giving !

Thanks is all I got , just not near enough !! You ASers are just amazing , way beyond belief !! Never seen anything like this place ! 

Been in on a few of these , just never thought I would be on the receiving end ! Things can sneak up on ya real quick with out warning !


----------



## tjcoogan (Oct 3, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just don't know what to say to everyone that is giving !
> 
> Thanks is all I got , just not near enough !! You ASers are just amazing , way beyond belief !! Never seen anything like this place !
> 
> Been in on a few of these , just never thought I would be on the receiving end ! Things can sneak up on ya real quick with out warning !




Thanks is all you need, along with a house full of mates to stand by you every step of the way. Sit back and enjoy being well respected.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Oct 3, 2013)

Sent a PM to Brad to see how to use Paypal.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2013)

We need to avoid Paypal. In the past they have locked accounts and frozen funds. If you don't have a credit card, then you'll need to send cash. If the money is in your Paypal account, you'll need to transfer it to your bank account. I apologize for any inconveniences this may cause, but we've learned this the hard way.


----------



## ctateusa (Oct 3, 2013)

I may be new here but count me in its not much but I hope it helps. Hope you get better TBone


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 3, 2013)

First time I've been able to get on the site in awhile.....I don't disable this or run this in that script or whatever very well.

I'm in  Rock on John!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 3, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> First time I've been able to get on the site in awhile.....I don't disable this or run this in that script or whatever very well.
> 
> I'm in  Rock on John!



Getting a little better every day ! Getting some strength back ! Not ready to run a marathon yet. LOL
Doc says it will take another month or even two before I am back to where I was. I think hes full of it ! LOL
Darn near there now ! LOL Couple more weeks I should be ready for anything ! Other than the back,can't do anything for that.
5 more days till I see the heart doc , hope for a good report ? Good as I feel , can't be much of anything !
Just my blood work says it could be something ?


----------



## MindFork (Oct 3, 2013)

I just put in 2 bits. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend, t-bone.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2013)

We're at $1825. I'd love to see us his $2,000 this evening


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 3, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're at $1825. I'd love to see us his $2,000 this evening



That won`t be a problem.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 3, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We're at $1825. I'd love to see us his $2,000 this evening



You guys just keep blowing me away with this !

Donated enough to buy the saws ,Randy porting them,now raising so much this way !

Thank you guys so very much ! I really hate taking it,but it will sure help with the hospital and Dr. bills ! Don't have the first bill yet, but I know its going to be scarry !!
That crazy looking bed that helped save my life was 2500.00 per day , I spent close to a week in there. Plus I bet they charge me for flying it in from Clevland ! LOL
But it helped save me,so it don't matter what it cost ! I will be very happy to pay what ever the bill is !
Sure wish I knew how I caught that chit !


----------



## Greenland South (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't seem to be able to donate with a Canadian address Nowhere to enter a province and postal code where they ask for credit card billing info. I try to type in the postal code in the zip code box, it says invaid zip. Anyone have have any ideas
Thanks all


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 3, 2013)

Greenland South said:


> I don't seem to be able to donate with a Canadian address Nowhere to enter a province and postal code where they ask for credit card billing info. I try to type in the postal code in the zip code box, it says invaid zip. Anyone have have any ideas
> Thanks all



Pm me what you want. I'll send it in. 
You can catch up with me later.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## IEL (Oct 3, 2013)

Seeing as I spend most of my time in the fight thread, I'm not sure how I missed this..... LOL

Funds are just too tight right now. (school, very little payed work, truck, ect)

I will put aside a bit for the next one with the stihl.

I feel it only right to help my friend the Slug out a bit!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Oct 3, 2013)

I just sent in for 2 tickets !!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2013)

*$1920!*


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 3, 2013)

Let me see if we can't hit the $2000 mark tonight.....................


----------



## KingDavey (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh yea $2000!! In for a good cause!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2013)

Woo Hoo! $2070!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 3, 2013)

Greenland South said:


> I don't seem to be able to donate with a Canadian address Nowhere to enter a province and postal code where they ask for credit card billing info. I try to type in the postal code in the zip code box, it says invaid zip. Anyone have have any ideas
> Thanks all



you have to choose your country first. then it will ask for a province and postal code


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 4, 2013)

Havent seen the donating link in a couple pages..


https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Havent seen the donating link in a couple pages..
> 
> 
> https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses



WOW !!! 2120.00 !!!

You people are freaking awesome !!!


----------



## exSW (Oct 4, 2013)

If we get to $5000.00 early(before the 30 days) does the "fundraiser" end and the new fund raiser start?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2013)

There is no actual goal or deadline. I had to come up with something to get this going. It's hard to know when to end this with the problems the site is having. You have to disable Javascript in order to use AS, but need Javascript to donate. One suggestion would be to use two browsers...one with Javascript disabled, the other with it not.


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

I had no issues donating with No Script installed. Just sayin'.


----------



## exSW (Oct 4, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I had no issues donating with No Script installed. Just sayin'.



Me neither.And if you do wouldn't you just "allow" the fundraiser site?


----------



## IEL (Oct 4, 2013)

I say lets see how much we can possibly get in a month?

I will see if I can chip in a bit.
I have some change to roll..... LOL
Bout all I got left.....


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

exSW said:


> Me neither.And if you do wouldn't you just "allow" the fundraiser site?



I can't remember if I had to allow it or not - it wasn't a problem though or I WOULD have remembered!


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

Then again, I am an old man who sometimes forgets where I set my saw down in the woods.


----------



## Greenland South (Oct 4, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> you have to choose your country first. then it will ask for a province and postal code



I have been all over the site and still can't find where I choose the country. Probably missing something obvious. Maybe a quick tutorial would help


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

When you click on the fundraising site type in the amount you wish to give, continue and when you get to the info page needed to pay there is a box with "your country". Scroll down till you find yours.


----------



## Greenland South (Oct 4, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> When you click on the fundraising site type in the amount you wish to give, continue and when you get to the info page needed to pay there is a box with "your country". Scroll down till you find yours.



Thanks, got her figured. That box wasn't showing up until I shrunk the page.


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for going the extra mile to help!!


----------



## tedmister2 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Way to be your good selves AS Folk*

Good to see the Donations coming in for a great cause.......I donated but did not check the spelling and it has me as [email protected] when it should be Tedmister2. Just make note of it when you ship the Jonsered my way

Keep it up AS people. Just another day in the life.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

Greenland South said:


> Thanks, got her figured. That box wasn't showing up until I shrunk the page.



You got it figured out ! THANKS for all your trouble getting there !!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

tedmister2 said:


> Good to see the Donations coming in for a great cause.......I donated but did not check the spelling and it has me as [email protected] when it should be Tedmister2. Just make note of it when you ship the Jonsered my way
> 
> Keep it up AS people. Just another day in the life.



Thanks to the people taking care on me in ICU ! The did save my life ! I was also a huge PITA to all of them ! Clear out of my head , had no idea what I was doing or saying ! Not sure what drugs they had me on , but I sure didn't feel a thing ! Sure made me say and do some stupid chit too ! LOL I feel very sorry for anyone that works in ICU !! Dealing with idiots like me clear out of there head ! LOL I am normally the nicest guy you could ever meet ! LOL I did send them a thank you card and a big apology for being such an azz with them ! They sure were great to me !


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 4, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to the people taking care on me in ICU ! The did save my life ! I was also a huge PITA to all of them ! Clear out of my head , had no idea what I was doing or saying ! Not sure what drugs they had me on , but I sure didn't feel a thing ! Sure made me say and do some stupid chit too ! LOL I feel very sorry for anyone that works in ICU !! Dealing with idiots like me clear out of there head ! LOL I am normally the nicest guy you could ever meet ! LOL I did send them a thank you card and a big apology for being such an azz with them ! They sure were great to me !



Glad you're doing well, guess I may have to get on board since it's for a 'good' cause.

all this hackin' chit makes me noivous though.


LOVE,

mo


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 4, 2013)

sent mine a while ago,,, finally got enough pennies rolled up


----------



## sunfish (Oct 4, 2013)

Funds sent.

Thank you guys for doing this!


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 4, 2013)

half way to the goal already. this is going great. watch, our goal will be tripled by the end of the 30 days


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just can't get over how you guys care so much about someone you have never met ! I know some about a lot of you on here ! Haven't talk to one of you that wasn't a super nice person ! I have did a lot of dealing with several of you too , always made out great ! 
The AS family are just the best people anyone could ever talk to ! Seems everyone treats everyone just like family ! Just amazing people on here !
No way I can ever thank everyone like they should be , but I will sure try ! 
So very happy to call you friends !


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 4, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Havent seen the donating link in a couple pages..
> 
> 
> https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses



bump


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> bump



Wow 2450.00 !!


----------



## IEL (Oct 4, 2013)

Those must have been some drugs John!

We have never needed to tie you up in the fight thread....... LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

IEL said:


> Those must have been some drugs John!
> 
> We have never needed to tie you up in the fight thread....... LOL



They tied me to a chair one day !


----------



## tedmister2 (Oct 4, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to the people taking care on me in ICU ! The did save my life ! I was also a huge PITA to all of them ! Clear out of my head , had no idea what I was doing or saying ! Not sure what drugs they had me on , but I sure didn't feel a thing ! Sure made me say and do some stupid chit too ! LOL I feel very sorry for anyone that works in ICU !! Dealing with idiots like me clear out of there head ! LOL I am normally the nicest guy you could ever meet ! LOL I did send them a thank you card and a big apology for being such an azz with them ! They sure were great to me !




Thank you for your apology but the people who work there are beyond used to it and it is expected and routine. 
You would be amazed how far chocolates or sweets go when given to the medical staff......and nurses et al. Glad your back to yourself.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

tedmister2 said:


> Thank you for your apology but the people who work there are beyond used to it and it is expected and routine.
> You would be amazed how far chocolates or sweets go when given to the medical staff......and nurses et al. Glad your back to yourself.



Thanks for the idea !


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> They tied me to a chair one day !



Oh damn....no pics pleese  Keep on keepin on Brother!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 4, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Oh damn....no pics pleese  Keep on keepin on Brother!



Wimp ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Had that cute little gown on too ! May have been hanging out ?


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Wimp ! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Had that cute little gown on too ! May have been hanging out ?



:hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/_-ClvSEBpg8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 4, 2013)

https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses

Again,,thats the link you all need.


now,,i was wondering just how many people knew just what this saw is ??

This saw was first in Brad Snellings hands,,,,,a long time well respected saw builder and site sponsor here..
the results of his work have been well documented..excellent comes short of describing his work..


Now Randy,,Mastermind work saws comes in..
another well respected saw builder and sponsor on this site.

Imagine a collaboration between these two on building a saw !!! WOW !!

there may NEVER be another opportunity to acquire a saw of this heritage !!

so consider it all when taking your chances ...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2013)

We have set a date and time. We are going to end this part of the fund drive at 10 PM Easter Standard Time, next Saturday night, 10/12/2013. That gives us 8 more days to donate and have the possibility of winning this Jonsered 2253. We will then move on to the next saw. We're currently at $2450!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> We have set a date and time. We are going to end this part of the fund drive at 10 PM Easter Standard Time, next Saturday night, 10/12/2013. That gives us 8 more days to donate and have the possibility of winning this Jonsered 2253. We will then move on to the next saw. We're currently at $2450!



"like"

Thanks Brad!!!


----------



## Greenland South (Oct 5, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks to the people taking care on me in ICU ! The did save my life ! I was also a huge PITA to all of them ! Clear out of my head , had no idea what I was doing or saying ! Not sure what drugs they had me on , but I sure didn't feel a thing ! Sure made me say and do some stupid chit too ! LOL I feel very sorry for anyone that works in ICU !! Dealing with idiots like me clear out of there head ! LOL I am normally the nicest guy you could ever meet ! LOL I did send them a thank you card and a big apology for being such an azz with them ! They sure were great to me !



I know what you're talking about, not knowing what you may be goin on about. I recently spent some time in the spital, not a life threatining thing, just a hip replacement. They had me on a few drugs for my stay. The spousal unit called my conversations alphabet soup. All good though and I'm happy to hear you're on the road to better times. 
Keep running.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

Greenland South said:


> I know what you're talking about, not knowing what you may be goin on about. I recently spent some time in the spital, not a life threatining thing, just a hip replacement. They had me on a few drugs for my stay. *The spousal unit* called my conversations alphabet soup. All good though and I'm happy to hear you're on the road to better times.
> Keep running.



I like it..... :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2013)

I just tallied up all the donations made to buy the saws, along with all donations made through the fundraiser, and that total is *$4,250!!!*


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I just tallied up all the donations made to buy the saws, along with all donations made through the fundraiser, and that total is *$4,250!!!*



That's great......really great!!!!!

And email notifications are starting to work again.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2013)

The site is running way faster than normal too


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 5, 2013)

Thats awesome. More the marrier because hospital bills can be crazy expensive. I am currently working on the wife to let me buy a 550 when this fundraiser is over. I'm pretty sure i'm gonna win though


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 5, 2013)

I currently can't like any posts through tapatalk :-(


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> I currently can't like any posts through tapatalk :-(



I like that everything else is working.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I like that everything else is working.



I do too. I'm sure the puter is working fine. Just this crapatalk.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> I do too. I'm sure the puter is working fine. Just this crapatalk.



I don't see a "like" button either........but I'm running Noscripts.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 5, 2013)

I blocked linkbucks through my internet security so all my fuctions are normal on the puter.  you really learn to appreciate a puter when your stuck with the phone.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I just tallied up all the donations made to buy the saws, along with all donations made through the fundraiser, and that total is *$4,250!!!*



 




Mastermind said:


> I don't see a "like" button either........but I'm running Noscripts.



Kinda like your dink :cool2:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I just tallied up all the donations made to buy the saws, along with all donations made through the fundraiser, and that total is *$4,250!!!*



That is just crazy amazing !!

The AS family is just unbelievable !!

Sure wish I could do more than say THANKS !!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Kinda like your dink :cool2:



Speaking of Dinks.........hello Al. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tedmister2 (Oct 5, 2013)

*awesome, keep it up everyone.*



tbone75 said:


> That is just crazy amazing !!
> 
> The AS family is just unbelievable !!
> 
> Sure wish I could do more than say THANKS !!





Good to see all the donations, keep it up.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of Dinks.........hello Al. :msp_sneaky:



Hi Randall :cool2:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 5, 2013)

i had something happen today so I will be able to add a bit more this evening,,,, looks like we just might break the goal


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, that is a great number to have this early in the game with this fundraiser. Donations are great, and site is running good. It is a great day to be a chainsaw fan!

Who needs a like button? I like the whole damn thread!

T-Bone, T-Bone, T-Bone!!!!!!

:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 5, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Wow, that is a great number to have this early in the game with this fundraiser. Donations are great, and site is running good. It is a great day to be a chainsaw fan!
> 
> Who needs a like button? I like the whole damn thread!
> 
> ...



calm down son,, take another pill or something:msp_smile::msp_smile:,,, i agree though,,,, it is fantastic that its going so well,,,, i just listed several loops on the classifieds to sell so i can add some of that money to the total,,, i am hoping someone will buy them all so john can have more for the bills


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> calm down son,, take another pill or something:msp_smile::msp_smile:,,, i agree though,,,, it is fantastic that its going so well,,,, i just listed several loops on the classifieds to sell so i can add some of that money to the total,,, i am hoping someone will buy them all so john can have more for the bills



Ya danged Ol Phart I know your in no shape to be doing that ! You already gave !! No need to do it again !

Your a great friend Scott ! !


So very happy to call all you ASers my friends !


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 5, 2013)

I believe we will be over out goal by saturday night. I'm gonna aim for another donation come monday.


----------



## winland (Oct 5, 2013)

I am in for a few bucks.


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 5, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses
> 
> Again,,thats the link you all need.
> 
> ...



Now the the site is running well,,time for this to be bumped again..


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 5, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Now the the site is running well,,time for this to be bumped again..



Thanks for the bump, Ron.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 5, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Now the the site is running well,,time for this to be bumped again..



Well said Ron. 

It is a kool saw. For a great cause.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks for the bump, Ron.



"like"

Hey Jerry. 

Hey Ron.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 5, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> "like"
> 
> Hey Jerry.
> 
> Hey Ron.



Hey Rob,


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

Fire for effect!!!!!!

[video=youtube;iebah04lJzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iebah04lJzQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2013)

$2710 guys!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Fire for effect!!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;iebah04lJzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iebah04lJzQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g[/video]



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> $2710 guys!



Like!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Like!



double like


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 5, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Ya danged Ol Phart I know your in no shape to be doing that ! You already gave !! No need to do it again !
> 
> Your a great friend Scott ! !
> 
> ...



we had a pretty decent year this year,, I was worried at the beginning but turned out ok,,,,,, your a good man john so its time to pay it forward back to you,,, you bailed my azz out a couple of times with parts,, so its pay back time


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

You people are just  AMAZING !!!!!!

Just can't believe how much you have raised , and stihl going !

My wife is totally blown away also ! She wants to thank you all too ! Tried to get her on here , but she has no idea how to use a puter. LOL
Scared to even try ! LOL I will work on that with her !

She said I must have some very good friends. Now that is a huge understatement !! This goes way beyond just friends ! This is like family !


Thank you all so very much !!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> we had a pretty decent year this year,, I was worried at the beginning but turned out ok,,,,,, your a good man john so its time to pay it forward back to you,,, you bailed my azz out a couple of times with parts,, so its pay back time



It won't be the last time either my friend ! 

Anything you need , just let me know !


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 5, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> You people are just  AMAZING !!!!!!
> 
> Just can't believe how much you have raised , and stihl going !
> 
> ...



*Ya' slug, fixed !*!

I'll be kickin' a few more monday. I still owe ya' big for that XP. Ran her some more this morning, Sweet!!
Just don't tell the creamsickle crowd................


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> *Ya' slug, fixed !*!
> 
> I'll be kickin' a few more monday. I still owe ya' big for that XP. Ran her some more this morning, Sweet!!
> Just don't tell the creamsickle crowd................



Hayyyy!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> *Ya' slug, fixed !*!
> 
> I'll be kickin' a few more monday. I still owe ya' big for that XP. Ran her some more this morning, Sweet!!
> Just don't tell the creamsickle crowd................



How many times I gotta tell ya !!

You don't owe me nothing !!


And yer busted ! 


Nice job on the fix too !


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hayyyy!





tbone75 said:


> How many times I gotta tell ya !!
> 
> *You don't owe me nothing !!*
> DO TOO...........
> ...



*Like!!*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> *Like!!*



Ya rotten Ol Phart !

DO NOT !!


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 5, 2013)

*do too..............*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> *do too..............*



Well then I owe you for all the stuff you sent me ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 5, 2013)

Tell ya' what lets take this to the fight thread and I'll meet you at the "flagpole" after school.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Tell ya' what lets take this to the fight thread and I'll meet you at the "flagpole" after school.



Your on


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 5, 2013)

you all need to play nice or no ice cream for any of you


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 5, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> you all need to play nice or no ice cream for any of you



Careful there buddy, ya' didn't see what happened to ol' TBone at the flagpole................


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> you all need to play nice or no ice cream for any of you



Its OK , we took it to the fight thread ! LOL

He got me again !! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Up to 2810.0 !! WOW !!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

Just wait till y'all see what we got cooking for the main event. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just wait till y'all see what we got cooking for the main event. :msp_sneaky:



That deserves another.......Like!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just wait till y'all see what we got cooking for the main event. :msp_sneaky:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just wait till y'all see what we got cooking for the main event. :msp_sneaky:



Wasabi for speed?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wasabi for speed?



And stuff. :cool2:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That deserves another.......Like!



Even more than like....

Perhaps......dare I say it??

Dare!! Dare!!







LUST


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Even more than like....
> 
> Perhaps......dare I say it??
> 
> ...



Yep , that works too ! LOL


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just wait till y'all see what we got cooking for the main event. :msp_sneaky:



This is the main event. Heard the other saw is a creamsickle.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> This is the main event. Heard the other saw is a creamsickle.



Well fine......

*UN-LIKED!!!!!!!*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

I need that like button back !!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 5, 2013)

Not all German stuff is bad...


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 5, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Not all German stuff is bad...



Dolmar !


----------



## adammarinette (Oct 6, 2013)

Got my name in the hat, hope my Lil bit can help!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 6, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wasabi for speed?



No, pistachio icecream,,,,,,,

Yeah, if Mastermind is actually Mater in disguise - the next port job could be interesting 


Anyway thrown a few coins into the pot....

And I didn't see the link on this page - so here goes:



> Donating is as simple as going to the following link.
> https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2013)

Another milestone. *$3,010!!!*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Another milestone. *$3,010!!!*



I thought it had topped out at 2400 ! Shows what I know ! LOL

WOW !!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> I thought it had topped out at 2400 ! Shows what I know ! LOL
> 
> WOW !!!



Haha. You just set back and relax now. We ain't done yet...not even close!:cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Haha. You just set back and relax now. We ain't done yet...not even close!:cool2:



I've been posting the fundraiser link in a few other places......

I hope everyone here understands that we are a close knit group of guys......even those on other forums.

I'll be a member of this site as long as Darin will allow me to be.......hopefully that will be forever. 


AS is like home to me, but I get along well with many guys in many places.....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2013)

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it ain't about competition, it's about cooperation.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 6, 2013)

There is a Matching Funds Thread and a chance for free tickets....

Just sayin'.......


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2013)

Can I get amen? Where's the Like button when you need it? Man, do I miss that thing, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> There is a Matching Funds Thread and a chance for free tickets....
> 
> Just sayin'.......



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=245676


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not gonna take you up on this Rob.........you've given more than your fair share already my friend.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not gonna take you up on this Rob.........you've given more than your fair share already my friend.



Yes he has !!

Take a break Rob !

Thanks you so very much my friend !


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 6, 2013)

How long does the match funds thread go for? I might be able to scrape up some dough before then. Paydays tomorrow


----------



## Blazin (Oct 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that it ain't about competition, it's about cooperation.



That's the way it should be Brother, a competing forum would have sponsors


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 6, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> How long does the match funds thread go for? I might be able to scrape up some dough before then. Paydays tomorrow



There are still free tickets left.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not gonna take you up on this Rob.........you've given more than your fair share already my friend.



You can try.....

But as the days dwindle to a precious few......

I ain't takin' Kwap from anyone.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> You can try.....
> 
> But as the days dwindle to a precious few......
> 
> I ain't takin' Kwap from anyone.



I will give you more KWAP than you know what to do with !

Danged OL Phart !


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 6, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am working on sending more if I can find a buyer for the chains I have listed


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

listen up you bunch of midgets,,,,, I added this to the ad for the chains I am selling to send more money in for john,,, so read it

since I have no takers so far,,,, then kiss my tail,,,,,,,,,,,JK,,,,,,,, this is what I am going to do,,,,, anything over the shipping costs will go to john,,,, the shipping will be about 12 or so to the lower 48,,,,, I will kick in the couple of bucks so I will be sending 80 in,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> listen up you bunch of midgets,,,,, I added this to the ad for the chains I am selling to send more money in for john,,, so read it
> 
> since I have no takers so far,,,, then kiss my tail,,,,,,,,,,,JK,,,,,,,, this is what I am going to do,,,,, anything over the shipping costs will go to john,,,, the shipping will be about 12 or so to the lower 48,,,,, I will kick in the couple of bucks so I will be sending 80 in,,,,,,,,,,



Don't read your emails do ya. Lol


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't read your emails do ya. Lol



have to check them,,,sorry


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Don't read your emails do ya. Lol



email sent to you


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

thankyou 041s,,,,,,, more money will be sent here shortly


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

more will be heading to john soon


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks !

Ya buncha GOOGBALLS !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Scott !!!! ;]


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Scott !!!! ;]



hey yea


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Ya buncha GOOGBALLS !



GOOGBALLS? Those must be some good meds


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> GOOGBALLS? Those must be some good meds



That came from a long while back when I tried to type goofball but miss typed it. LOL Liked it so I just kept doing it. LOL

No I am not right ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

guys I am having a tough time connecting with 041s,,,, any ideas,,, everything I try to send to him doesn't go through


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> GOOGBALLS? Those must be some good meds



Yep.....king slug is our original Googball.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> guys I am having a tough time connecting with 041s,,,, any ideas,,, everything I try to send to him doesn't go through



Send me a PM. I'll get you in touch. Remember he works funky hours....and I'm heading to bed. May be morning before I respond.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Send me a PM. I'll get you in touch. Remember he works funky hours....and I'm heading to bed. May be morning before I respond.



thanks,,,, we finally was able to connect,,,, we was sending emails to each other but they were not getting through,,,, but all is good now


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been having a hard time getting anywhere, or even on this site lately, glad I didn't miss this.
TBone is A 1 !


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/tbone-medical-expense-fundraiser/90579

the link again


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't forget about the chain clamp from Homelite410!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2013)

Hooray 2253!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazin (Oct 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hooray 2253!!!!!!!



Yeah, and you're at 339 reach arounds. You best get busy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Yeah, and you're at 339 reach arounds. You best get busy :hmm3grin2orange:



My motto....... "whatever it takes"

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My motto....... "whatever it takes"
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



Think they really like that saw !! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Blazin (Oct 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My motto....... "whatever it takes"
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



You pig :msp_w00t:


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Oct 7, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Yeah, and you're at 339 reach arounds. You best get busy :hmm3grin2orange:



I hope he has nice soft hands


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2013)

Jonsered 2253 Ported With Popup Piston For Raffle - YouTube
[video=youtube_share;iebah04lJzQ]http://youtu.be/iebah04lJzQ[/video]




























You know you want them!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2013)

*DONATE HERE!!!*

We're currently at *$3,450!!*


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 7, 2013)

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I hope he has nice soft hands
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP



Trust me, he does.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> *DONATE HERE!!!*
> 
> We're currently at *$3,450!!*



:msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2013)

*$3730!!*


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> *$3730!!*



Happy Dance!!!!

Thanks brad!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> *$3730!!*



Like!!!!


----------



## Blazin (Oct 8, 2013)

:rockn: ......


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 8, 2013)

Very much LIKE!!!


----------



## Blazin (Oct 8, 2013)

I hate even amounts, I had to bling it....just a little this time


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 8, 2013)

You ASers just keep out doing your selves !

I have no idea how I can ever thank everyone for being so great ! 

Maybe in a couple years I can find a used Husky like that , then have the Monkey do it up for me ! LOL That thing is sweet !!


----------



## tedmister2 (Oct 8, 2013)

*3670 or 3930*

site says *$3670.00 *but the added value must bump it some? Keep it up folks.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 8, 2013)

tedmister2 said:


> site says *$3670.00 *but the added value must bump it some? Keep it up folks.



I have a little cash that I've received that I'm adding to the number you see.

The current total is *$3,830*.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I have a little cash that I've received that I'm adding to the number you see.
> 
> The current total is *$3,830*.



Was wondering myself ! LOL Not that it matters ! WOW !!


----------



## showrguy (Oct 8, 2013)

finally got back on here long enough to add 50 smackers to the pot..

enjoy t-bone..............


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 8, 2013)

showrguy said:


> finally got back on here long enough to add 50 smackers to the pot..
> 
> enjoy t-bone..............



Thank you very very much !

Sure wish I could do more than just say thanks to everyone !


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 8, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thank you very very much !
> 
> Sure wish I could do more than just say thanks to everyone !



Your just gonna have to sit there and take it like a man.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 8, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Your just gonna have to sit there and take it like a man.



I can whine real good ! :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 8, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Your just gonna have to sit there and take it like a man.



That's what she said.....when the bed broke.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 8, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> That's what she said.....when the bed broke.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 9, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Thank you very very much !
> 
> Sure wish I could do more than just say thanks to everyone !



you can do more tbone.. look after yr self and keep healthy and stay alive :msp_biggrin::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## adammarinette (Oct 9, 2013)

I just realized that Tbone has over 37,000 posts! That is a lot of free advice! I hope the site comes back 100% functionally so I can learn a fraction of that!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

adammarinette said:


> I just realized that Tbone has over 37,000 posts! That is a lot of free advice! I hope the site comes back 100% functionally so I can learn a fraction of that!



Lots of BS in there ! LOL


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've been posting the fundraiser link in a few other places......
> 
> I hope everyone here understands that we are a close knit group of guys......even those on other forums. Butt I get along well with many guys in many places :msp_w00t:.....



Fixed for accuracy 

If you see a monkey in a rest room with a gun, run!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

*$4,880!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

BTW, we're not shutting this down at $5,000! That was just a goal to shoot for.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

VinceGU05 said:


> you can do more tbone.. look after yr self and keep healthy and stay alive :msp_biggrin::msp_thumbsup:



I am trying very hard to do just that !


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm getting in on this one.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> *$4,880!!!*




*
Liked!!!*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> *$4,880!!!*



:waaaht::big_smile::surrender:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......



Hehehe. That ought to get the boys going


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Hehehe. That ought to get the boys going



We need to make sure everyone knows that this with be the give away price for a different donation event.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We need to make sure everyone knows that this with be the give away price for a different donation event.



Prezactly. Any and all funds that come in through 10PM Eastern Standard time on Saturday night, will be related to the Jonsered. We will fire it back up afterwards for the MS461.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......



Headed through Carteret County? Say hi to Cal on the way through


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Headed through Carteret County? Say hi to Cal on the way through



LMAO.....Mom lives in Carteret Co.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......



Like !!


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......



Double LIKE!!!!

:jawdrop:


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Massaged by Mastermind?????

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Massaged by Mastermind?????
> 
> :fingers-crossed:



Couldn't have it any other way !


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Like !!





LowVolt said:


> Double LIKE!!!!
> 
> :jawdrop:



Yeah me too. 

I want everyone that reads this to realize that I have done very little to make all this happen. It's the members of this site, and a couple of others, that have made all this possible. Donations were given to purchase this saw and the J'Red. One of our members cut me a smoking deal on this MS461, another member put up that sweet looking J'red bar with chain on the 2253. Brad gave up the 2253 for less than he paid for it. Then look at all the donations......I'm just blown away.

So, you see, this is all a community effort. 

Give yourselves a high five!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Massaged by Mastermind?????
> 
> :fingers-crossed:



Of course. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 9, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Couldn't have it any other way !



Triple Liked!!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> I want everyone that reads this to realize that I have done very little to make all this happen. It's the members of this site, and a couple of others, that have made all this possible. Donations were given to purchase this saw and the J'Red. One of our members cut me a smoking deal on this MS461, another member put up that sweet looking J'red bar with chain on the 2253. Brad gave up the 2253 for less than he paid for it. Then look at all the donations......I'm just blown away.
> 
> ...



I am way way beyond blown away ! Almost speechless ! Hard to shut me up ! LOL As you can see from my post count !


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Of course. :msp_sneaky:



Like you told me , stock saws suck !


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 9, 2013)

adammarinette said:


> I just realized that Tbone has over 37,000 posts! That is a lot of free advice! I hope the site comes back 100% functionally so I can learn a fraction of that!



Something most don't know is the "Ol' Keyboard Wizard" has amassed that post count while on a dial up connection.
That in itself is amazing. Can you imagine if he had a high speed connection? Lordy !!1


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Something most don't know is the "Ol' Keyboard Wizard" has amassed that post count while on a dial up connection.
> That in itself is amazing. Can you imagine if he had a high speed connection? Lordy !!1



Sihl do to ! LOL Not bad just can't watch videos ! That really sucks !


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 9, 2013)

There.

Pack up that saw for a Canadian destination! 

... actually, just being able to help out a good man is payment enough.

Great job folks!


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 9, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Sihl do to ! LOL Not bad just can't watch videos ! That really sucks !



So right now you are running a 56k modem?


----------



## Blazin (Oct 9, 2013)

Bump!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 9, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> So right now you are running a 56k modem?



Sure am. LOL No high speed out here in the sticks unless its satellite ! Not about to pay 80 - 100 a month for that ! Dial up is only 10 a month !


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just another bumpity bump to keep the page fresh.



Like !! That 461


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 9, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just another bumpity bump to keep the page fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> Like !! That 461



Fixed that for ya jerry....

Hey Jerry!!


----------



## Blazin (Oct 9, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this Stihl, somebody hold me :msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2013)

$4,900, counting the cash!!! I'd love to see us hit $5K without the cash


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 9, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Fixed that for ya jerry....
> 
> Hey Jerry!!



Thanks ,Rob, I was a bit distracted.....LOL


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 10, 2013)

It's awesome to see this happen,
And the fact that it was done while this site was under attack most of the time shows that you can't keep down the spirit of AS
Thomas


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

Yukon Stihl said:


> It's awesome to see this happen,
> And the fact that it was done while this site was under attack most of the time shows that you can't keep down the spirit of AS
> Thomas


You can't keep a good dog down


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......



guess I am going to have to work the street corner again so I can send in for this one just like I did for the jred:bang::bang::bang::bang:man I hate to do that,,,, I was only getting 2 bucks a blow


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> $4,900, counting the cash!!! I'd love to see us hit $5K without the cash



if I had an extra 100 right now I would send it in to make the goal


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna be gone this weekend. I'm going to see my 84 year old mom. She lives on the outer banks of NC. When I get back, we'll get started on the next give away saw......



Stop in if you need a place to stretch your legs a minute. Not but a few minutes off the path out there.


----------



## kc4sfe (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't know ya T-Bone but can't help but get in to help ya out! Hope that you have a speedy recovery. Wish you all the best.


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 10, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> TBone Medical Expense Fundraiser | Medical Expenses - YouCaring.com
> 
> the link again



For the Jred.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2013)

This place, and you guys amaze me. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## atlarge54 (Oct 10, 2013)

HOLY CRAP is the hacking over yet? I'd like to kick in twenty for the slug but would like to just send cash or check to somebody (avoid feeding the huge corrupt bank system). If possible PM a mailing address and I'll be licking an envelope.


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Prezactly. Any and all funds that come in through 10PM Eastern Standard time on Saturday night, will be related to the Jonsered. We will fire it back up afterwards for the MS461.



Did I miss something? :msp_sneaky: I have seen 461 come up in a few posts but can't find the source :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Did I miss something? :msp_sneaky: I have seen 461 come up in a few posts but can't find the source :msp_sneaky:



Next event......


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Next event......




Well I already have one of them but since it has now become my favorite saw, I will be in on it so I can run one in each hand. cuz thats how I roll


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm on the board!

P.S. VinceGU05, you are awesome!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

Come on guys. Let's see another $190


----------



## gregn (Oct 10, 2013)

Just sent mine in finally


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 10, 2013)

Test..


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

svk said:


> I'm on the board!
> 
> P.S. VinceGU05, you are awesome!



Is he ever !! Just plain AMAZING !!!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

svk said:


> I'm on the board!
> 
> P.S. VinceGU05, you are awesome!



Is he ever !! Down right AMAZING !!


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 10, 2013)

Got tired of seeing anything less than $5k so we are there now........gravy from here on out


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Got tired of seeing anything less than $5k so we are there now........gravy from here on out


WooHoo. You da man!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

With the money given to purchase the saws, we're actually over *$7,000!!!* Simply amazing!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> With the money given to purchase the saws, we're actually over *$7,000!!!* Simply amazing!



I have no idea what to say !!

Just so AMAZING !!!!!


----------



## kz1000 (Oct 10, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Is he ever !! Down right AMAZING !!



Rumor has it that TBONE is dropping 500 tickets on the Stihl.:msp_razz:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> With the money given to purchase the saws, we're actually over *$7,000!!!* Simply amazing!



Just unreal !!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 10, 2013)

Well no need to stop now! Its for a great cause so kick some more if you can!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 10, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Is he ever !! Down right AMAZING !!



no not at all.. like others have .. u give what u can :smile2:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

VinceGU05 said:


> no not at all.. like others have .. u give what u can :smile2:



Trust me, we noticed. But, as you just pointed out, *every $10 makes a difference!*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

VinceGU05 said:


> no not at all.. like others have .. u give what u can :smile2:



You went way way over the top !

No way I can thank you enough !

:jawdrop:


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2013)

This is proof that there are still good people out there that will help out a guy in need.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

svk said:


> This is proof that there are still good people out there that will help out a guy in need.



I have never seen anything like the AS family ! We are just a big family here !


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2013)

Jonsered 2253 Ported With Popup Piston For Raffle - YouTube
[video=youtube_share;iebah04lJzQ]http://youtu.be/iebah04lJzQ[/video]




























Alright guys. Two days from now, we will be giving away both the Jonsered 2253 and chain vise, both pictured above. All donations must be in no later than 10:00 PM Eastern Standard time Saturday night. I will be drawing two numbers, and we will give away both of these gems. You can still get in on this worthy fundraiser. Donating is as simple as going to the following link.
*https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses*


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

I will have of them saws in a couple years ! LOL I will wait for a used or burnt up one ! LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 10, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> I will have of them saws in a couple years ! LOL I will wait for a used or burnt up one ! LOL



You never can tell when one of them will pop up.....LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 10, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You never can tell when one of them will pop up.....LOL



I got some other things to take care of first ! LOL Gonna be a while !


----------



## Blazin (Oct 11, 2013)

$5080!!!! Way to go fellers!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 11, 2013)

Blazin said:


> $5080!!!! Way to go fellers!



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just drawing a blank on what to say ?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 11, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just drawing a blank on what to say ?



Another first!!!! 

Hey John!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Another first!!!!
> 
> Hey John!!!



:msp_razz:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger (Oct 11, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> :msp_razz:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yo! I'll owe ya one man, a part if/when you need it and I got it. Got robbed the other night, dipsquats even took my mix can, along with my good saws and boots, and that's all I got spare until december or january, enough to go get another can and some gas (not exagerrating either, got bills and not enough, gonna sell some stuff to make bills as it is) and maybe if lucky some boots,but I doubt it. 

But, glad to see such generosity out there! I really always try to donate to these causes, just this time..can't, and I feel like crap about it. 

Anyway, glad you got better and are slowly getting better and I know the loot will come in handy!

I'll watch on the swap meet for parts you need. ain't got much, but who knows, someday...


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

zogger said:


> Yo! I'll owe ya one man, a part if/when you need it and I got it. Got robbed the other night, dipsquats even took my mix can, along with my good saws and boots, and that's all I got spare until december or january, enough to go get another can and some gas (not exagerrating either, got bills and not enough, gonna sell some stuff to make bills as it is) and maybe if lucky some boots,but I doubt it.
> 
> But, glad to see such generosity out there! I really always try to donate to these causes, just this time..can't, and I feel like crap about it.
> 
> ...



I know you would if you could !
Thanks !!

Hope you get them thieves !!! I just plain hate a thief !!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

These people have gone way out of there way to help !

Wish I could do so much more than say thank you !

You are all AWESOME !!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 11, 2013)

Didnt realize drawing was this Sat 12th. 

Sent a couple donations to help a fellow Buckeye out. 


Pick me pick me uttahere2:uttahere2::blob4::blob4::blob6:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Didnt realize drawing was this Sat 12th.
> 
> Sent a couple donations to help a fellow Buckeye out.
> 
> ...



Thank you fellow Buckeye !


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 11, 2013)

dang the draw's tomorrow aye. I gotta figure out getting my second contribution in fast. got a few mufflers to mod this AM but will go for it later on tonight.


----------



## gpb (Oct 11, 2013)

*Can't figure out how to donate*

Tried several times today to donate through website provided but can't make it accept my donations. I put in the amount to donate and hit continue and it brings me back to the same page. Could someone give me a donations for dummies refresher.


----------



## gpb (Oct 11, 2013)

*figured it out*

I forgot to enable javascript on fundraiser website...sorry


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 11, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just drawing a blank since I am brainless on what to say ?


fixed it for you:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> fixed it for you:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Hey ! I got a pea brain ! :msp_razz:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 11, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Hey ! I got a pea brain ! :msp_razz:



your farther ahead of the game then me :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 11, 2013)

It's all for a good cause Tbone, we're all sure you can use it. Wish I could donate more but the penny pinching just kicked in around here. Screwed up my knee earlier this week and have not been back to work yet...


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> It's all for a good cause Tbone, we're all sure you can use it. Wish I could donate more but the penny pinching just kicked in around here. Screwed up my knee earlier this week and have not been back to work yet...



You just get healed back up !! 

Everyone has went way over the top here !


----------



## Blazin (Oct 11, 2013)

Bump! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm watching.....


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am just in awe ! Ran out of anything to say ?

Never seen anything like this till I joined AS a little over 2 years ago. Had no idea there were stihl people around with real hearts !

I have always been a giving caring person , but you guys went way beyond that !

Just very proud to be a part of the AS family !

No way I will ever be able to thank you all enough or repay enough back ! I will darn sure try my best !


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm watching.....



You there yet?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm watching.....



what are you watching,,,, I bet your sitting in the recliner next to the toilet admiring that 10 pound turd you just dropped


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> what are you watching,,,, I bet your sitting in the recliner next to the toilet admiring that 10 pound turd you just dropped



Could be at Moms ?


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> what are you watching,,,, I bet your sitting in the recliner next to the toilet admiring that 10 pound turd you just dropped



I know a guy who does that all the time ! Big dude ! 350 or more ! LOL We put him on the scales at work one day before he went to drop a load.
Checked him when he can back , yep 10 lbs. less ! They did it a few more times,same thing ! LOL 
Drank some beer with him once , he put down 3 to my one ! He picks the bottle up twice , its done !


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You there yet?



Yeppers......tired.:msp_unsure:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeppers......tired.:msp_unsure:



I am sure your having a good time ! Relax , you need it ! LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll be gone all day tomorrow for the Poulan Lover's GTG. I plan on being home in plenty of time for the drawing. Don't forget to get your donations in before 10 PM EST.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 11, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'll be gone all day tomorrow for the Poulan Lover's GTG. I plan on being home in plenty of time for the drawing. Don't forget to get your donations in before 10 PM EST.



I will get to that one some day ! I like Poulans too ! And have a few ! LOL


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 11, 2013)

DANG that's a sexy saw.
I'm in.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 11, 2013)

got my second contributions in  wish I could have done more but with Christmas around the corner I gotta start saving now


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 12, 2013)

I went to work the corner again last night,,, after 7 hours on my knees I only made 19.50,,, going to look under the cushions to see if I can find 50 cents to add to it,, if not then guess I will keep it for a few gallons of gas to hit the corner again next week for the next drawings




































yes I am just kidding guys:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeppers......tired.:msp_unsure:



Long drive, how many hours?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Long drive, how many hours?



11 hours


----------



## jeepchief (Oct 12, 2013)

Is the drawing going to be streamed live? Just thought it might be fun. You could draw it out like tv. I'm sure you'd get some viewers.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 12, 2013)

The fundraiser for member manyhobbies filmed the draw and posted in on youtube. I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 12, 2013)

So the drawing for this is tonight at 10pm? Or is it cut off at 10pm and the drawing another day?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 12, 2013)

From Brad "I will announce the date and time of the drawing at a later time. Look for it to be in a couple weeks."


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 12, 2013)

jeepchief said:


> Is the drawing going to be streamed live? Just thought it might be fun. You could draw it out like tv. I'm sure you'd get some viewers.



Not with Brad's mug!


----------



## labdad (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm getting old but just did remember to get a donation in on time. I say donation because in almost 60yrs I have won nothing, I mean nothing. Its all good though, I have enough saws and someone is in need and that is what life is all about. I just thank God that I am able to help. Good luck from So Illinois.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 12, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I went to work the corner again last night,,, after 7 hours on my knees I only made 19.50,,, going to look under the cushions to see if I can find 50 cents to add to it,, if not then guess I will keep it for a few gallons of gas to hit the corner again next week for the next drawings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure you were kidding, I thought I saw you across the street


----------



## Blazin (Oct 12, 2013)

Bump! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 12, 2013)

labdad said:


> I'm getting old but just did remember to get a donation in on time. I say donation because in almost 60yrs I have won nothing, I mean nothing. Its all good though, I have enough saws and someone is in need and that is what life is all about. I just thank God that I am able to help. Good luck from So Illinois.:msp_thumbup:



I know how you feel,,if it wasn't for bad luck I would have no luck at all !!! 

Nice of you to get in on this tho,,,,tnx..


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 12, 2013)

Ya gots till 10PM tonight to git in on this Jred !!
Gotta be an awesome firewood saw from lookin at the vid's 
click on the link and take a chance !!

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/tbone-medical-expense-fundraiser/90579


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I know how you feel,,if it wasn't for bad luck I would have no luck at all !!!
> 
> Nice of you to get in on this tho,,,,tnx..



I wish I could "like" that...

Hey Ron.


----------



## dancan (Oct 12, 2013)

Ron's right !
Time is getting short and those that have tickets are just here watching the clock .

[video=youtube_share;VQFxmAdyKcg]http://youtu.be/VQFxmAdyKcg[/video]

Did you get yours ????


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

When's this drawing going down? 

I'm ready. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> When's this drawing going down?
> 
> I'm ready. :msp_tongue:



:msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> :msp_confused:



Ain't you ready? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ain't you ready? :msp_mellow:



He hasn't been to the store to get more Pop Tarts yet.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> From Brad "I will announce the date and time of the drawing at a later time. Look for it to be in a couple weeks."



Here's what I heard


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> He hasn't been to the store to get more Pop Tarts yet.



Dang it !!

Knew I forgot sumpin !! :msp_mad:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Here's what I heard



I heard it was tonight at 10:00.....


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ain't you ready? :msp_mellow:



Sure am !

Can't wait to see who gets that baby !


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I heard it was tonight at 10:00.....



Cool


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I heard it was tonight at 10:00.....



Brad went to the Poulan GTG .

Not sure when he will make it back ?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Brad went to the Poulan GTG .
> 
> Not sure when he will make it back ?



He's fired then. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I heard it was tonight at 10:00.....



I just saw that a while ago........

Be nice to know for sure. 

I'm all a twitter!!!!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's fired then. :hmm3grin2orange:



I met Brad and a bunch of others today..................he said I won :msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:


















man i wish


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> I just saw that a while ago........
> 
> Be nice to know for sure.
> 
> I'm all a twitter!!!!!



Easy Mongo , relax a little. LOL


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Alright guys. Two days from now, we will be giving away both the Jonsered 2253 and chain vise, both pictured above. * All donations must be in no later than 10:00 PM Eastern Standard time Saturday night. I will be drawing two numbers, and we will give away both of these gems. *You can still get in on this worthy fundraiser. Donating is as simple as going to the following link.
> *https://www.youcaring.com/tbone-medical-expenses*



Here you go


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I met Brad and a bunch of others today..................he said I won :msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> man i wish



We all know you a whiner......err I mean winner.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We all know you a whiner......err I mean winner.




shoo thought you were going to say wiener. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> shoo thought you were going to say wiener. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LMAO........



B'Rad.....where you at?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 12, 2013)

He was packing when I left.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> He was packing when I left.



Did he have that mean 390XP with him? It cleaned house in the 6ci cant race in WKY.....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

Actually, Nik, Andre, and myself are setting in the steak house on the way home. I'm 4 miles from home and plan to be on time for the 10:00 drawing.


----------



## morewood (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's fired then. :hmm3grin2orange:



You should be in a better frame of mind being near the coast. i know it ain't the mountains, but you can't fire your arch-OE only-nemesis:msp_tongue:

I hope all is well with the trip by the way.

Shea

PS-Donation sent


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Actually, Nik, Andre, and myself are setting in the steak house on the way home. I'm 4 miles from home and plan to be on time for the 10:00 drawing.



Enjoy your steak , plenty of time ! LOL


----------



## BigDaddyR (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright. Got my two tickets to the dance. Sure wish I could get more but looks like with everyone that's participating it's like watching an Ebay auction


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rick put it up to 5,700.00 


:beat_shot::waaaht::big_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Actually, Nik, Andre, and myself are setting in the steak house on the way home. I'm 4 miles from home and plan to be on time for the 10:00 drawing.



Cool man. Tell those two that Randy said hello. :msp_thumbup:



morewood said:


> You should be in a better frame of mind being near the coast. i know it ain't the mountains, but you can't fire your arch-OE only-nemesis:msp_tongue:
> 
> I hope all is well with the trip by the way.
> 
> ...



No need to fire him now. 



tbone75 said:


> Enjoy your steak , plenty of time ! LOL



This has nothing to do with you........hush up. :msp_ohmy:








otstir:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

There's a saw givaway???? 

Where can you get tickets??


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> There's a saw givaway????
> 
> Where can you get tickets??




*Right Here Rob!!!!!!*


----------



## BigDaddyR (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> There's a saw givaway????
> 
> Where can you get tickets??



Why sir I'm glad you asked. Here you go.

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/tbone-medical-expense-fundraiser/90579


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> *Right Here Rob!!!!!!*



Thanks Mr Randy!!!!

How's Mom doing?


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Cool man. Tell those two that Randy said hello. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:msp_tongue::msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

OK guys. I'm wrapping things up right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

And the winners are..................................................:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

Wait for it............................


----------



## BigDaddyR (Oct 12, 2013)

Grrrr. I'm dying here


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks Mr Randy!!!!
> 
> How's Mom doing?



Mom's doing great Rob, thanks for asking. 



blsnelling said:


> And the winners are..................................................:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Get with it Jocko.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

The saw goes to *KingDavey *and the chain vise goes to *VinceGU05*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll have totals for you here in just a minute.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The saw goes to *KingDavey *and the chain vise goes to *VinceGU05*



You guys SUCK! LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

Brad.......thanks so much for all you have done on this. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Thank you very much to everyone that had a hand in this. 



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The saw goes to *KingDavey *and the chain vise goes to *VinceGU05*



Congrats guys!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

A grand total of *$7,740* was raised. That counts the money that was raised privately before the fundraiser went public and most of which was used to purchase the saws. Counting the cash I received, this fundraiser directly has raised *$5,930*. Guys, that is simply phenomenal. That's the most we have ever raised in any charity we have ever done. 

*My hat's off to you guys. You are simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The saw goes to *KingDavey *


You spelled my name wrong... 



Mastermind said:


> Brad.......thanks so much for all you have done on this. I truly appreciate it.


Thanks to you too Randy! And everyone else who had a hand in this! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

KingDavey just needs to send me an email with a mailing address.........I'll take care of the shipping.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Brad.......thanks so much for all you have done on this. I truly appreciate it.



The privileged was all mine. Glad I could help.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 12, 2013)

i'm calling rigged :msp_tongue:  thanks all you fellow saw nuts. it was all good fun. the suspense the last few hours just kills ya. we got another one next in line so let's get'er done


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The privileged was all mine. Glad I could help.



So? Are you about ready to do it again? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> KingDavey just needs to send me an email with a mailing address.........I'll take care of the shipping.



Let me know the total. 

Or I'll tell your mom!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyR (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome job and show of friendship by the guys who put this thing together and carried it out. Randy, Brad, Rob, Ron and other Fight Threat i mean Thread cohorts. Truly inspiring and some serious forward payment. Proud to be part of a fellowship like this.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So? Are you about ready to do it again? :msp_ohmy:


Ready when you are!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Let me know the total.
> 
> Or I'll tell your mom!!!!



Nope.......ain't doing it. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Ready when you are!



if randy starts heading home right now he can be ready in 11hrs


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 12, 2013)

Let the games begin! Again!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> A grand total of *$7,740* was raised. That counts the money that was raised privately before the fundraiser went public and most of which was used to purchase the saws. Counting the cash I received, this fundraiser directly has raised *$5,930*. Guys, that is simply phenomenal. That's the most we have ever raised in any charity we have ever done.
> 
> *My hat's off to you guys. You are simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Way beyond AMAZING !!!

No way I will ever be able to thank everyone enough !

Me and my family thank you all ! Just got my first of many bills , I think this is the biggest ? I sure hope ! 130,539.01 !
All it says , Insc. has been billed. No idea how much I have to pay ?

Its also a real huge honor to be a part of this AS family ! Never dreamed there were people like this left in the world !


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go AS family and congrats to the winner! 

Now let's do it again even bigger!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Ready when you are!



When I get home I'll take some more pics.......then we'll all talk about a time.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks to those who organized this and put so much effort in. I don't recognize either name, but congrats to the winners!

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

You'll notice another $230 donation where I just put in the cash that I had received, bringing the total up to $5,930 mentioned above. I am transferring all funds to John from my WePay account. I will get with him privately on the details.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dang guys I am really choked up here right now ! Have to keep wiping my eyes to type this. LOL

Just can't believe how good you people are to a guy most of you have never met !


----------



## MindFork (Oct 12, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Dang guys I am really choked up here right now ! Have to keep wiping my eyes to type this. LOL
> 
> Just can't believe how good you people are to a guy most of you have never met !



I'm even a little choked-up. This whole thing has been inspiring to watch and participate in. 

Congratulations to the winners, and to EVERYONE who donated. We're all winners in this equation because we contributed to helping out someone who needed it and deserves it. 

Way to go Randy, Brad and all the guys who organized this.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 12, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Dang guys I am really choked up here right now ! Have to keep wiping my eyes to type this. LOL
> 
> Just can't believe how good you people are to a guy most of you have never met !



Everything comes full circle, you have made friends and impacted people in a positive way. Now its just coming your way. Good on you for being good people. Truly a beautiful thing.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nope.......ain't doing it. :msp_tongue:



You better or I'm gonna come down there with a trained Killer Slug and........and.........and feed him chili the whole way down there!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and to everyone who participated to help out our slug friend.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> You better or I'm gonna come down there with a trained Killer Slug and........and.........and feed him chili the whole way down there!!!!



Just ate some tonight ! Its bad !! LOL

:bad_smelly:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just ate some tonight ! Its bad !! LOL
> 
> :bad_smelly:



Hey John!!!! 

Let's go see Randy !!!!

Chili is my treat!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!
> 
> Let's go see Randy !!!!
> 
> Chili is my treat!!!!



Pick my up on your way by!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey John!!!!
> 
> Let's go see Randy !!!!
> 
> Chili is my treat!!!!





blsnelling said:


> Pick my up on your way by!



Lets go !!!! I like chili !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 12, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Lets go !!!! I like chili !! :msp_w00t:



I was gonna say it's a date but that sounds creepy. Lol

Good road trip!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 12, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> I was gonna say it's a date but that sounds creepy. Lol
> 
> Good road trip!!!



heard about you machinist types...


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 12, 2013)

Great job by all. great to read the tally while watching the great race (Bathurst) where they are up to lap 110 of 161 - 6km track laps - so 1000km. 

Now it's time to bring out the Stihl? Got a few more pesos for that.....


----------



## farrell (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats to everyone!

Especially our lil buddy john he deserves it!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 13, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The saw goes to *KingDavey *and the chain vise goes to *VinceGU05*



Woohoo.!!! The amount if dirt a saw I could do with that awesome guys. Thanks brad for all your work in this event as well as randy and others. 
I reckon/ hope u have the biggest smile on yr face John. This has truly united AS globally. !

And what a time for the like button to die


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 13, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Way beyond AMAZING !!!
> 
> No way I will ever be able to thank everyone enough !
> 
> ...



OUCH ! They even want the last penny :msp_crying:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 13, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> heard about you machinist types...



Hey Nik!!!!!

The charges were dropped!!!


----------



## Blazin (Oct 13, 2013)

That has to be the most expensive fake Husqvarna on the planet! :msp_w00t:

Awesome Job fellers!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't stop grinning. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can't stop grinning. :msp_tongue:



You and me both ! WOW

Just can't get over all this ! Just amazing people here !


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

Think Brad said this was the biggest fund raiser so far ? Not sure what I ever did to deserve all this ? But I thank you all for your time effort and money you put into this ! 
No way I can ever repay this much help , but I will do my best !


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 13, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Think Brad said this was the biggest fund raiser so far ? Not sure what I ever did to deserve all this ? But I thank you all for your time effort and money you put into this !
> No way I can ever repay this much help , but I will do my best !



Sit down, shut up, hang on, & enjoy the ride..........

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can't stop grinning. :msp_tongue:







:msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Sit down, shut up, hang on, & enjoy the ride..........
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Do I have a choice ? LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> :msp_wub:



Sure looks like him !


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 13, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Do I have a choice ? LOL



Nope according to others.......


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Nope according to others.......



Seems so !

I don't ask for help , never have. Just never had anything done for me like this ! Having a hard time with it !

I like giving , not much on taking !


----------



## KingDavey (Oct 13, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The saw goes to *KingDavey *and the chain vise goes to *VinceGU05*



Wow :msp_w00t: I saw this late last night and I still cannot believe it. A huge thanks to everyone who made this happen And to TBone, I don't really know ya, but you seem like a stand-up guy, and the A.S. community needs good people like you to stay around as long as possible.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 13, 2013)

KingDavey said:


> Wow :msp_w00t: I saw this late night and I still cannot believe it. A huge thanks to everyone who made this happen And to TBone, I don't really know ya, but you seem like a stand-up guy, and the A.S. community needs good people like you to stay around a long as possible.



Thank you !!

I know you will love that saw !


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 13, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Sit down, shut up, hang on, & enjoy the ride..........
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



i tell my wife the same thing


----------



## tedmister2 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Drawing in two weeks eh/*

Gone all weekend to 25th high school reunion....boarding school.....no internet.......I take it the winner was not me?

Just joking, congrats and what a great way to help another and have fun in the process.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2013)

Bump...... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## exSW (Oct 14, 2013)

when!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 14, 2013)

Outstanding effort by everyone. Congrats to all!


----------



## farrell (Oct 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Bump...... :msp_biggrin:



It's kinda funny colored!



Guess I can buy a can of orange spray paint


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 4, 2013)

It's back up. Let's get this other one kick started.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Friday Mike.......we'll kick start this mutha Friday. 

Wanna make sure everyone has a pocket full of money ya know.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Friday Mike.......we'll kick start this mutha Friday.
> 
> Wanna make sure everyone has a pocket full of money ya know.



Heck you know how some of us are. I might have bought and sold 5 saws by then


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2013)

What do you think about the new look of the forum? I like this better than the V-Bulletin myself.


----------



## JanThorCro (Nov 4, 2013)

So Mastermind,

Whatcha doing with that 461? Is this 461 going to be fundraiser'd as well?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Sir Yes Sir!!!!

That MS461 will be getting a full woods port and then we will give it away as a prize in the next fundraiser for T-Bone.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 4, 2013)

This is similar to the hoarders site. I like it alright so far.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep, same software. I can live with it just fine........that is if Linkbucks is gone for good.


----------



## rburg (Nov 4, 2013)

I am looking forward to the 461 build and the fundraiser.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2013)

Well hello Randy.


----------



## rburg (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you going to do a build thread when you build the new shop? I hope you at least post some pictures of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll take pics of everything Randy.........


----------



## JanThorCro (Nov 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sir Yes Sir!!!!
> 
> That MS461 will be getting a full woods port and then we will give it away as a prize in the next fundraiser for T-Bone.



My imagination can see me hoisting that 461 outta the back of my 1985 civic, knowing full well the saw is worth 3 times what I paid for the car. I don't have a problem with that. Really I don't. Jane might, but I don't


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll take pics of everything Randy.........



These guy did more in 3 days under roof, then I could have done all summer and maybe year long.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 8, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> These guy did more in 3 days under roof, then I could have done all summer and maybe year long.



Dang nice building!


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Friday Mike.......we'll kick start this mutha Friday.



It's Saturday in Aus, but we're ahead of you lot 

So has Friday arrived for you yet????


----------



## JanThorCro (Nov 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Friday Mike.......we'll kick start this mutha Friday.



How do you start a Mutha? Is that something you can only do on Fridays?

Lets go, go ,go. I got paid today, It's friday Rigth, Right. It's still Friday, been Friday all day. I wanna see this Mutha start. Does it have a pull cord. Oh yeah, you said Kick Start. Aint seen one of them since rolling that 250R onto myself. Oh crap, crap, crap, can I say crap on this new site. I promised not to tell about the ATV incident. But you made me sell it, precious, you rolls it, you sells it, right precious. Smeagol lied, look he's got crumbs in his helmet'sess, he rolled the ATV, he ran down Deagol's mom's mums, flattened em he did. Evil fat hobbit he is.

Cmon, CMON, CMON, lets go here, it's Friday.

I wanna Start this Muthaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2013)

Let"s get it started tonight


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2013)

No Mike, let's be sure we are stable. 

I'll start a thread detailing the build tomorrow.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok then


----------



## exSW (Nov 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No Mike, let's be sure we are stable.


That may be a while.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No Mike, let's be sure we are stable.
> 
> I'll start a thread detailing the build tomorrow.



Stable???


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't wanna sound whiney our anything, but come OoooOoOONNNnnn
I wanna see I wanna see I wanna see I wanna seeeeee!

Ok, fine. I'll go to the new thread. opcorn:


----------

